# is the NCEES question book worth getting?



## mattsffrd (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm talking about this one

https://commerce.ncees.org/study_materials/...?ProductCode=1J

i already have six minute solutions and the lindeburg practice problems book (also the practice test), is this book also worth getting?


----------



## ramicoce (Mar 10, 2009)

matt, that's one of the best books you can get for preparing for the test. The questions in it are as close as you will get to the actual exam questions. I started my studying with this book to get an idea of the kinds of questions on the exam; this helped me focus more when going through the CERM. When I finished studying, I went back to this sample problems book and went through the questions again. If it matters, I passed the PE on the first attempt (civil-structural). Excellent resource.

Lindeburg's book is a great resource for more questions, but you won't get anything as close to the actual exam as the NCEES book. I also used 6 minute solutions, but the older version I had was riddled with errors and some of the questions were far more difficult than what's on the exam (which is, of course, good for studying, but can use up valuable time as you get closer to the test).

Good luck


----------



## mattsffrd (Mar 10, 2009)

cool, thanks! i guess i'll get that one too


----------



## Dexman1349 (Mar 10, 2009)

ramicoce said:


> matt, that's one of the best books you can get for preparing for the test. The questions in it are as close as you will get to the actual exam questions. I started my studying with this book to get an idea of the kinds of questions on the exam; this helped me focus more when going through the CERM. When I finished studying, I went back to this sample problems book and went through the questions again. If it matters, I passed the PE on the first attempt (civil-structural). Excellent resource.



+1

This is pretty much the same thing I did to help pass the first time as well (Civil-Construction)


----------



## dastuff (Mar 10, 2009)

Honestly, I never got it.

And I passed my first time (civ-structural)... 

But that's not to say that I totally missed out. I do think that 6 min. solutions was much harder than I actually saw on the test.


----------



## BPE07 (Mar 10, 2009)

mattsffrd said:


> i'm talking about this one
> https://commerce.ncees.org/study_materials/...?ProductCode=1J
> 
> i already have six minute solutions and the lindeburg practice problems book (also the practice test), is this book also worth getting?



I didn't pass the first time around and I am wishing I would of had this book. It really narrows down the areas of the CERM to focus on.


----------



## mattsffrd (Mar 10, 2009)

just ordered it 

so the questions really represent the test that well? with only 20 breadth questions i would think it would barely scratch the surface of what could possibly be on the test.


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2009)

It gives you an idea of difficulty. After you've suffered through the 6-minute solutions and the Lindeberg exam, you'll need a reality check. Yes, it's only two hours, but it's the most realistic problems you'll find anywhere.

Also, if you "fail" the practice exam, don't worry. I think most of us who eventually did pass the exam failed the practice test.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 10, 2009)

csb said:


> It gives you an idea of difficulty. After you've suffered through the 6-minute solutions and the Lindeberg exam, you'll need a reality check. Yes, it's only two hours, but it's the most realistic problems you'll find anywhere.
> Also, if you "fail" the practice exam, don't worry. I think most of us who eventually did pass the exam failed the practice test.


+1

I allowed myself 5 hours for each portion of the Lindeberg exam, and ended up scoring somewhere around a 60%, even with the extra time.

OTOH I finished all 40 relevant questions (20 breadth and 20 structural depth) from the NCEES exam in less than 4 hours, and got 31 of them correct. Two weeks later, I got a 78 on the actual exam... almost the exact same score.


----------



## mattsffrd (Mar 11, 2009)

cool, good to know!


----------

